# FFS! My Doctors suck!



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Things with my back and work have gotten more complicated as of yesterday. Made things somewhat worse pushing a skid of freight, so now I am having spasms while trying to drive, shift, dbl clutch my rig. 

But that's not what inspired this post. I was in the clinic thurs night getting xrayed and checked out after reporting the new injury to my boss. And just because I've gotten conflicting reports recently from Dr's & Chiropractors about old compression fractures etc. i asked the clinic dr. If he saw any old fracture? (..he didn't.) I also asked if he saw any old frature to my coccyx? Again, he said he didn't. 

Since I got a cd of those Xrays, I thought I'd post this image of my Coccyx here,...









I know it's a _bad_ screen cap enlargment of an equally bad xray,...
But _That ain't right!!!!_ Even I can see that!

Ok,.. Ok! I Guess technically it's maybe not exactly _fractured_! Should have asked about dislocations too I guess? :blink: :dunno: This would have happened to me when I was 16 or 17 years old on an icy toboggan run. I remember my ass hurt like hell for weeks after bouncing off the toboggan!

In all these years, dozens of xrays, not one dr. has bothered to mention it. (...well, one chiro said I "maybe" had an old fracture there.). Maybe!??? Wtf?

I even had surgery on my tailbone region to remove a cyst 15-20 years ago. Not a word about it then either. 

Between having to insist drs. give me tests to find/confirm problems I've complained to them about for years, with my recent visits to drs. and chiro's doing nothing to help my back so far? And with all of them apparently missing a major defect on my xrays?

I dunna trust a one of 'em any more!!!! Seriously! I have the worst luck finding decent, competent medical attention!!! FML! And now I'm in the market for a ortho/spine surgeon??? 

The thought of some quack cutting anywhere near my spine, scares the _*fuck*_ outa me right about now!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're in michigan you should be using some form of medical cannabis no question. 

you should also eat as cleanly as possible - fresh fruits and veggies and meat and cut down or out gluten and dairy... it may lead to inflammation problems. avoid all processed foods. 

its not going to miraculously heal you, but health is wholistic

my uncle is a badass ortho surgeon but he lives in LA....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Medical cannabis while technically legal here, still seems to be in some state of limbo. Growers/dispenceries still get raided from time to time. Some people have been prosecuted for growing, selling. I havent seen a single dispencery anywhere in operation myself. :dunno: (...having given up recreational use many years ago, I haven't really kept up with what's been going on with it here.)

But regardless, as a DOT, CDL licensed driver? A positive piss test would cost me my job if not necessarily my license. Even if DOT has changed it's stance on it, my company hasn't. 

As for the dietary stuff. I'm sure you're right about that. My diet has gone straight to hell over the last year and a half. It's been even worse since the back trouble has pretty much immobilized me. 

I used to eat better during and right after I lost all that weight. A LOT more fruits n vegi's than I eat lately. ...aside from the refined sugar in the crap snacks Im eating more of, I do avoid most over processed foods. Always have. 

I eat real butter, real meat, real fat n sugar, fresh baked bread,... None of the fat free, sugar free chemical filled foods that are so trendy for diets nowadays. 

I most definitely need to get back to eating healthier. I know I did feel better in general when I was eating better. It's been hard to do lately. (...probably wouldn't surprise you terribly to hear that I'm not a very _disciplined_ individual!) 

With my current physical limitations and inactivity, along with the constant pain,... The frustration, worry and depression surrounding my present situ! I'm eating more from boredom as well as depression. 
(...yes! Excuses excuses!) :dunno: 

I appreciate the comments and recommendations. Maybe admitting here to all of you that I'm the one who's slacked off, turned back into a doughnut hound and allowed _myself_ to go to hell? 

Maybe a little tough luv and no nonsense replies to my excuses will be the push I need to get back to eating better. Cuz until I can get back to being more _physically_ active? My diet right now may be my only hope at avoiding becoming a 315 lb tub of blubber again!  I doubt I've got another 120lb weight loss in me again at my age! 


Wow! Between my recent posts concerning my job, and after re-reading this post,.. apparently I've _a lot_ more goin' on with me besides just this back thing,.. Eh? Hmnnnn! Interesting! :blink: :dunno:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You lost me when you fractured your cock. It just seemed too painful to continue....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my fear is looking at that spacing of L-5 disc


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> You lost me when you fractured your cock. It just seemed too painful to continue....


"*Coccyx!!*" Not _cock!!_  If I'd broken _that?_ I wouldn't be posting here,.. I'd be shopping for the handgun I'd need to fix that situation!  :laugh:



slyder said:


> my fear is looking at that spacing of L-5 disc


Are you talking about the earlier X-rays? Cuz this image doesn't show anything but my coccyx and sacrum! :dunno:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Medical cannabis while technically legal here, still seems to be in some state of limbo. Growers/dispenceries still get raided from time to time. Some people have been prosecuted for growing, selling. I havent seen a single dispencery anywhere in operation myself. :dunno: (...having given up recreational use many years ago, I haven't really kept up with what's been going on with it here.)
> 
> But regardless, as a DOT, CDL licensed driver? A positive piss test would cost me my job if not necessarily my license. Even if DOT has changed it's stance on it, my company hasn't.
> 
> ...




When u get to 315. You can send me your boards.. be happy, to hold them for you will obviously be too heavy to ride them :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> When u get to 315. You can send me your boards.. be happy, to hold them for you will obviously be too heavy to ride them :laugh:


Hahaha! You got a deal! If that don't motivate me nuthin' will! (...you're paying the shipping!) :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

S5-co1 looks totally dislocated, there really isn't much in the way of nerves below there but painful as hell. close to nerves that could cause urinary and fecal incontinence plus impotence, couple levels low though..... Really just a pain in the ass.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> S5-co1 looks totally dislocated, there really isn't much in the way of nerves below there but painful as hell. close to nerves that could cause urinary and fecal incontinence plus impotence, couple levels low though..... Really just a pain in the ass.


Yeah,.. like I said. This is a _very_ old injury. (....and fortunately, I've had none of _those_ issues over the years!!) :blink: :thumbsup:

I'm just pissed that _all_ the doctors, looking at all these x-rays over the years, have _never_ mentioned it. :RantExplode: Not even in any of the reports from the (mandatory & expensive) radiologists that I have never met but had to pay for looking over the films! 

When I combine all this with the other issues I've had with doctors over the years,.. with them missing or ignoring shit I tell them about? I find I have no faith in them whatsoever!!!

This Ortho/spine guy I am seeing on Tues? He better be one _FucK_ of an impressive, competent mother sucker!!! :icon_scratch:


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Your GP should had referred you to a neurologist from the get go.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Worst.... x-ray.... ever. Borderline malpractice


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

jml22 said:


> Worst.... x-ray.... ever. Borderline malpractice


I'm not sure why he posted a picture of a velociraptor fossil rubbing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JVee said:


> Your GP should had referred you to a neurologist from the get go.


My "GP" is the most incompetent one of the bunch. I only continue to use her for prescription refills, etc. And thats only because shes 5 min. from home. She's the one who missed all those issues I described earlier. Even tho she had past lab work that should have let her diagnose them months or years earlier. I won't even use her for referals. I have in the past and those dr's were quacks too! :blink:


-Late edit-
I kno I should find myself a good primary GP. But first, I hate going to the doctor anway, and the chance of finding that really "good doctor" first or second try?? I still have to pay for those office visits to interview them,.. That will be expensive. So,.. I keep putting it off! :dunno:



jml22 said:


> Worst.... x-ray.... ever. Borderline malpractice


 :eusa_clap: that is actually a screen capture enlargement of a small section of a lateral lumbar view. It's not the area that was the focus of the x-rays. I just zoomed in on it to confirm the docs assertion that there was _NO_ old coccyx fracture. _Technically_ I guess, he was correct! :blink::dunno: 



f00bar said:


> I'm not sure why he posted a picture of *a velociraptor fossil rubbing*.


....LOL! Hard-dee, Har Har!!! . Very funny!  But I need to ask,..? Rubbing what?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm no Dr. but I did grow up watching Doogie Howsier MD and we all know he had an impressive career as a teenage Dr. that ultimately went on to be the best womanizer of all time Barney Stinson so I think I'm more than qualified to say this. Call the Cleveland clinic in Ohio and set up an appointment.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm no Dr. but I did grow up watching Doogie Howsier MD and we all know he had an impressive career as a teenage Dr. that ultimately went on to be the best womanizer of all time Barney Stinson so I think I'm more than qualified to say this. Call the Cleveland clinic in Ohio and set up an appointment.


OH,... MY,... GOD!!!! I thought maybe you were making a joke, but after I googled the Cleveland Clinic. I found an article that said we almost got a clinic extension from their hospital right here in my city. (...some Fucking odd MI State law regarding medical fascilities put the Kibosh on it!) maybe it's a sign! 

I read a bit about the Clinic, it sounds like they do things a bit like "House" does! (...since we're referencing womanizers & TV doctors.) Looks like they specialize in finding a diagnosis for difficult cases. I will do some more research on it. I had never heard of that clinic before. Thanks for the heads up!! :thumbsup:




So, dumb question,.. Is there anything you _don't_ know? :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Plenty, I just don't give advice on that.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You aren't close to Ann Arbor? I would imagine they have some pretty good docs for this sort of thing. Though if you ever get shot or end up in the losing end of domestic violence you may find better results in Detroit.


----------

